# vsftpd recursive directory remove failed

## lessless

Hello i'm using vsftpd to allow user upload files in webserver directory with umask=020

here is the full config:

 /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf

anonymous_enable=NO

local_enable=YES

write_enable=YES

dirlist_enable=YES

download_enable=YES

vsftpd_log_file=/var/log/vsftpd.log

pasv_enable=YES

local_umask=022

dirmessage_enable=YES

xferlog_enable=YES

connect_from_port_20=YES

xferlog_file=/var/log/vsftpd.log

nopriv_user=ftp

chroot_local_user=YES

ls_recurse_enable=YES

listen=YES

user_config_dir=/etc/vsftpd/users

log_ftp_protocol=YES

# cat /etc/vsftpd/users/dreamlair (the uploader account) 

local_umask=020

#chown_uploads=YES

log_ftp_protocol=YES

now, he can not remove particular dirs with no reason via ftp, but can do use ssh, while have all sufficient permissions:

drwxr-xrwx  3 dreamlair users   80 Апр  1 12:00 php

Fri Apr  1 12:40:24 2011 [pid 3] [dreamlair] FTP response: Client "192.168.51.2", "250 Directory successfully changed."

Fri Apr  1 12:40:24 2011 [pid 3] [dreamlair] FTP command: Client "192.168.51.2", "RMD php"

Fri Apr  1 12:40:24 2011 [pid 3] [dreamlair] FTP response: Client "192.168.51.2", "550 Remove directory operation failed."

also i cannot strace vsftpd, because of fork and -f didnt help. how can i resolve this stuff ?

it do not remove some directories, but files locate in this directories removes ok

```
├── php

│   └── libraries

└── torrent

    ├── install

    │   └── sql

    ├── pic

    │   └── bbcodes

    │       ├── emo

    │       ├── emo_backup

    │       └── emo_new_year

    └── torrents

        └── images

```

----------

